# Milling problem on table from manufacturer



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

That one sure missed any kind of quality control. I have that saw and it had a few problems that Grizzly took care of very fast. There customer service is quite good, at least what I have asked of them, they took care of it very fast.
I am sure they will send you a new top. It is held on with 4 bolts, it will just take a little time to realign it. Just take your time with the setup.
I really love mine and it cuts thru anything.
When you consider where these things come from and that they are all boxed up when Grizzly gets them, I am sure they don't unbox them and re inspect every machine they sell before shipping.


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.. Funny thing I was going to go with the G1023 5HP saw but they we're out but were supposed to be back in on the same Friday. I called that Friday and they said it would be several days before they shipped out as they needed to look each saw over and make sure they were up to Grizzly standards. I do have faith they will make it right. They've been helpful so far. I was going to adjust the table anyways so it shouldn't be an issue. I can't wait to get it all set up. I was thinking I'd put a router in the extension table. I have a Triton TRA001 with the Kreg plate for that set up. Do you think the material of the extension is up to holding that or would it compromise the structural integrity of the table?


----------



## jakep_82 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, how did they miss that?

When you remove the existing top, take note of any shims. They sometimes need to shim the top so the blade stays parallel to the miter slots when you adjust the blade to 45 degrees.


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

When you remove the old table, be sure to check for any shims. If your saw has them, they'll be between the cabinet and the cast iron top at one or more of the bolt locations.

If you find any, make a note of which shim went where and put them back in the same position when you reassemble with the new cast iron top.

Although the new top may require different shims (or no shims at all), putting the old ones back where they were is a good place to start.

Mike


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the reminder on the shims. I think I should request the bald guy on the videos come down and set it up for me. lol He can bring the quiet engineer guy too and they can adjust my planer.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck, I an only imagine how frustrating it is when you have waited a long time and dropped a ton of money.

Maybe with tax refund time, there are just a surge in tool buying, but it seems there are a lot of Grizzly table saw complaints (multiple models) over the past few weeks.


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

*Update*

I just got off the phone with Grizzly. They are arranging a freight pick up and I need to pack up the table top send it in then they will send a replacement back. I asked how long this will take and was told about two weeks total. Yippee… He agreed it looks like a manufacturers defect. I don't like the feeling I got talking to the guy in PA. Even though it was a problem of theirs I was made to feel like the burden of proof responsibility to resolve this was mine. I understand the process and that they need the part back before they can ship out a replacement but they really should have been more empathetic and offered me some sort of trivial compensation.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

They don't "need" the part back to ship you a replacement. They just want it for some obnoxious reason, maybe to give them time to get one from Taiwan or whatever they come from.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

They should send you the new table and you send the defective one back in their packaging… Lee Valley Style. Methinks.


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

I asked about sending me one out first but they said "This is a 600 dollar part and we've been burned too many times". On the plus side I had them agree to send me a shim kit in case I need to shim the table for alignment.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

It's not like you asked them for a motor or something. It's a cast iron table saw top. Not exactly a thriving resale market for those.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> I asked about sending me one out first but they said "This is a 600 dollar part and we ve been burned too many times". On the plus side I had them agree to send me a shim kit in case I need to shim the table for alignment.
> 
> - RJRosa


That sucks - even with photos, they decided to lump you in with the riff raff and make you prove they screwed up in Quality control.

I wonder just what are people supposedly doing with "spare tables" anyway. Replacing a tabletop is a multi hour PITA, that you shouldn't have to deal with on a brand new saw. Upside is you will know your saw inside-out and be nuts on accurate in the end

NOTE - - -Check the flatness of the table before you go through the hassle of getting it lined up… sometimes the UPS guys aren't so careful


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Agreed.. I took off the table last night and wrapped it in thick cardboard. I taped her up good and I think I'll strap it to a pallet and have UPS freight sent it back. Now if I only had that shipping label. The table did have shims on 3 corners. I put them all back where they were. It is pretty cool to see the inside. One question I have is this comes new coated in oil. I know you're supposed to clean it all off on the outside but the trunions (spelling?) are coated as well. How much of that should I clean off? The gears are coated in a thick grease. Sawdust and sticky stuff.. opinions?


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Ask to speak with a supervisor. Explain the problems caused by the delay. Offer a credit card number if they REALLY THINK YOU ARE OUT TO STEEL FROM THEM (capitalization intended). I doubt they will accuse you of wanting to steel their table top. Tell them you don't have sufficient packing materials to safely ship the old top back and would like to use the packing materials they send the new top with. Mention that you posted this and are going to blog about the delay. Perhaps they will reconsider and send you the top first.


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Funny thing I wrapped it up in the thick cardboard they shipped the saw to me in. I do agree about the ship back first but in the end it's not worth fighting them. I will keep this in mind for the future and if I need other service I might be more of a hard A$$. If I earned my living with the saw I would definitely be on it and much more insistent.


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Well the table is on its way back to Bellingham Wa. It was picked by FedEx Freight. I think I'll put it in the mobile base while the table is off!


----------



## mgb51964 (Mar 14, 2015)

I went through the same ordeal when I shipped back the Hybrid saw. It took them about a week and a half to inspect it. I took pictures of everything I packed and the the way I packed it.

I got the G0690 and just fiinised putting it together tonight. I had to pay for the 690 before I got my refund back from the other saw. I did get the full refund along with the freight. I asked them if they would pick up the difference in freight between the saws and they said no. I mentioned the aggravation I went through and said it was only $50. They still said no.

I also purchased the G0656P 8" jpinter and having problems with it. The motor brackets were bent and the out feed table adjusting stem was bent. They sent me both items. Now after I installed the guard, it is sitting almost 3/4" above the table. Waiting to here back from them.


----------



## mgb51964 (Mar 14, 2015)

Forgot to mention, saw went together perfect with no problems. It is a bummer when you pay a good sum of money and it's messed up.


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Update

So my table was received 4/3 at 9:00 am. Before I shipped it back the tech advised that Grizzly would ship out my table the day the received my defective one. I contacted customer service Monday the 6th for a tracking number and was told it would ship Tuesday. A little annoyed at this point but I figure ok I'll still have it by this weekend. I called today to get said tracking number and was told oh it's going to ship out today from Missouri. So much for having it before the weekend.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Just out of curiosity. Have you actually used this saw yet? If so, how did it Perform or not perform?

You gave it 4 Stars. Which is usually an indication of the Performance of the Tool.

I could be wrong but judging by your comment directly above mine, it his not yet been used.


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes you're correct.. I can't comment on anything but the customer service aspect so far. In which case I should subtract a star and change my review title. "Review of Customer Service for my new unused G0691"

Updated to reflect that fact.


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Update

It's been a while since I updated this thread. I actually thought about not doing so but I wanted everyone to know my experience. So Grizzly sent me a second tabletop and packaged it very poorly. To make things even better the shipping company decided to unload it right of the truck on to the ground several times. When it arrived the box was crushed on three sides and the table was chipped on two corners. I sent it back again and they promised to package the third table very well and strap it to a pallet. Begrudgingly I agreed and they sent me a third table. I received a call last week arranging for delivery today. I asked that they call me an hour before so I could be home. I didn't receive a call by 3:30 so I went home and nothing. I called Grizzly who gave me the tracking info and telephone number of the carrier. Drum roll wait for it… Yep they lost it. I called Grizzly back and told them. At this point I'm going to ask that they send me a complete new saw and I will return what's left of the old one in the packaging the replacement comes in.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't blame you for being unhappy with that flaw, but if it doesn't effect operation and that was the only issue, I can't help but wonder if the path of least resistance would have been to just take a sanding block to that chamfer for a couple of minutes.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

What ever happened here? Did you get the replacement saw?

I'm in the process of choosing a saw and the 690 was going to be my choice, but after reading your thread and others, I'm reticent to order a Grizzly at all. I don't need the aggravation of dealing with issues that should never be there to begin with. Your issue is the perfect example of what should not happen. Readily apparent poor quality should never have reached your door.

These are machines that not only weigh hundreds of pounds, which create certain issues, but also involve life and limb threatening safety issues. A mechanical issue can happen to any new machine, car etc, but what plagued your saw was visible without even running it. Then they screwed up the replacements? I can only shake my head and must reconsider purchasing a Grizzly.


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

@Bill

It took three replacement table tops but yes I finally got a good one. The second top was shipped poorly packaged and damaged during shipping. I had them ship the third top strapped to a pallet and UPS lost it. After a week they found it and delivered it undamaged. I put it all together but hadn't calibrated it or my G0453 until today actually. I just I mean just finished calibrating everything. It took me a while because I had to buy all the calibration tools and those aren't cheap. I bought the rotocator for the planer and a master plate, magnetic angle gauge, and a t track dial indicator for run out and fence alignment. I also installed a new pellet stove in the shop. Now to make some shop cabinets.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you going to do an updated review of the saw's performance?


----------



## jfynyson (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm thinking of one day upgrading this this TS model and would also love to see an updated review


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Alright.. I have had this operational for about 6 months now and I'll say it's the best table saw I've ever used. That being said I've pretty much had Craftsman contractor saws before. It's extremely accurate after my initial calibration. I had to redo everything since I had to replace the top. It took me a while but I bought the right tools to calibrate it and was able to get it to within .001 run out. The 45 was right on from the factory. The only issue I had was when I tried my first 45 degree cut with the std throat place the blade rubbed the side a little. I switched to the dado insert and the problem was gone. I think I'll be making some zero clearance inserts pretty soon. I've been setting up my new shop so I used it to build my shop cabinets and under cabinet benches. It's ripped right through everything without issue. I do need to get some feather boards and things to work with cutting smaller stuff. I don't like to get that close to the blade. I actually use the guard for larger pieces and don't find it to be in the way. When I used to have the contractors saws I hated the guards and they never saw any use. I haven't ripped anything larger than about an inch but I can tell this saw has plenty of power and with a sharp quality blade should have no issues. I mounted a kreg router plate with a Triton 3hp router in the extension wing. I've used it a little but not very much. I like it but the safety switch lockout is a pita.

Over all other than the initial issues I had with the table top and it taking three tops to get one that wasn't damaged I love this saw and can't see ever needing anything else. I would guess that if anyone ordered one and it arrived intact that the calibration would be pretty spot on from the factory. I know they go through each machine after they receive it from China or Taiwan and look them over etc. The quality control guy must've been asleep when he looked at my original table but the customer service dept worked with me over and over to get it right. I bought mine when it was on sale and used a military discount on top of it. I got it for $1150.00 Now it's 1650 on the website. For what I paid I love the saw for an extra 500 above that I might look around more but even at that price what do you have out there that compares?


----------

